# HGVC Vilamoura



## dickymint999 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
New to this concept, attended our first presentation on a recent hoiday to Portugal. We were very impressed with the standard of holiday on offer although we do not think we can afford the £16 K for 7000 points 4800 points would be more realistic though. 

We bought a 12 month membership so that we would have an opportunity to assess our finances and benefit from a 7 day 5 star holiday within 12 months. This 7 day holiday is subject to again attending the presentation, we are really interested in the vilamoura option, *would we be able to negotiate the buying price? What are your opinions on the price of circa £16K (sterling) for 7000 points and circa £13K (sterling) for 4800 points*. We have no issues with buying from the developers as we are new to this concept and previously were quite sceptical of the timeshare concept, however we are impressed with the "Hilton" name and the very high standard of room that we were shown during the presentation.

*Any advice or comment regarding Hilton Grand vacation club would be appreciated*.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 30, 2007)

HGVC is one of the best resale TS companies to buy into. SO buy HGVC resale.  You can buy a HGVC in the US and be part of HGVC or you can buy a HIGVC (Hilton international - H I GVC) in Portugal or Scotland and still have access to all HGVC resorts both here and in Europe. I believe that you'll save about 65% or more off the price which HGVC is charging. So instead of 16K sterling you may pay only 5K-6K sterling. (if you want to send me the extra $$ for the great advice, that's OK, LOL)


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the Portugal property, but some things to consider:

Is this a new property or not? (I suspect it is). If new, resales may not be available yet for this property.

Is this an HGVC property or an affiliate? If it's an affiliate, it may work differently than the HGVC developed properties (such as the Sanibel/Captiva resorts, which are affiliates).

Are you buying to mainly get into the HGVC system, or to stay at this property? If buying just to get into the system, then resale at one of the US properties should certainly be considered.


----------



## myip (Jul 30, 2007)

HGVC Vilamoura is a new property.  It will be very difficult to find resale.


----------



## dickymint999 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thanks for your help*

Many thanks for your feed back.

Vilamoura is a brand new complex recently opened 15 July o7. I must say that compared to our apartment booked as a last minute deal, well suffice to say there is no comparison, the room that we were shown was fantastic and providing all rooms at the complex are the same then there can be no complaints. This was the first time we had visited Portugal and we were very impressed with the Algarve and would plan initially any way to spend the first vacations at this resort, however we would like to see the rest of the world and see this as potentially the way to ensure 5 star worldwide vacations.

Obviously 5-6K sterling would be a preferance do you think that we could knock them down, buy the way we were led to believe that the people we were talking to were in fact Hilton Vacation club direct, although our 12 month VIP membership documents state " Program offered by Mourastock Investimentos SA (Seller) on behalf of Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club"

I had always thought that TIme Share was very risky and never liked the hard sell approach therefore had never pursued this as an option, but I really liked the Vilamoura hotel. 

On a resale I assume the prices are reduced to to the balance of years left to the 35 is there a rule of thumb?

Thanks all

dicky


----------



## myip (Jul 30, 2007)

Why don't you buy at Hilton Scotland since you live in Wales and exchange into Hilton Vilamoura.  It is a lot cheaper than buying in Hilton Vilamoura.  It all depends how often do you want to go to Hilton Vilamoura.


----------



## chesterbhoy (Jul 31, 2007)

£16k ($32k) is alot of money for only 7000pts. What are the annual maintenance fees? 

Like you we were new and very very sceptical about timeshare, however, after alot of research we bought 7000pts (2BR Plat) at the HGVC Int Drive, Orlando in 2004. Again property excellent, confidence in hilton brand and obtained at reasonable price with bonus points/extras. Only downside, was purchase from Developer and *then* discovering Tug. We could have saved lots $ if purchased resale, but we were not familiar with the legal process or timeshare system, so happy we bought direct from HGVC. Our next purchase will be resale from someone like Seth Nock or possibly through ebay. With the £ so strong against the $ at the moment, you can pick-up 7000pts for about £6k in Orlando or Las Vegas on the Strip. The maintenance fees tend to be lower at these new resorts. You can then stay at the other HGVC resorts or trade through RCI.

We have since returned twice to Orlando and recently stayed at the HGVC in Oahu, Hawaii Big Island and Las Vegas. Fantastic resorts, HGVC is an excellent system and as the points are for ever.....our sons and their families will benefit long into the future. We also have loads of Hilton Honors points (through business travel), so having the option of trading HGVC pts to Honors pts will be an option in the future to return to hotels in places such as Rome, Sorrento and Mauritius (fancy Seychelles:whoopie: ).

We have been to Portugal on a number of occasions and looking forward to a vacation at this new resort when fully open........as new very difficult to obtain resale and at those developer prices will not be buying our next 7000pts at that resort. Also as Platinum right through the summer, will be looking for a spring golf holiday and get better value in gold season.

My advice would be to undertake alot of research into HGVC and ask lots of questions on Tug, before buying. You can PM myself to ask specific questions from a UK based HGVC (very happy) member.


Good luck, Kevin


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 31, 2007)

Since this is a HGVC affiliate, I think it might be very difficult to find availability during high season. (HGVC members guide stated it has limited availability.) Personally, I think that this resort may become very popular among European especially - we have the Marriotts in Spain and the Pinecliffs in Portugal. (Pinecliffs being Starwood Luxury collection, managed by Sheraton, and has the Sheraton on the same complex - but this resort is just as expensive or even more expensive. And it is said that they will leave RCI as from next year to become part of the Registry Collection.) Other than these resorts, no hotel branded timeshares in these countries. Hotelrooms at the new Hilton in August go for over 400 Euro per room per night - when you travel with children, it will add up.

Personally I think that if you think you will spend most of your vacation time in Europe, and at this resort specifically, I would consider to buy. If you can wait, I would wait for a few more years and get them on the resale market. If you think that you will use your points mainly at the other resorts (Scotland or US) or through RCI, I would just get the cheapest point package in Vegas or Seaworld Orlando.

Other great property in Portugal with a lot of amenities is the Vale de Lobo. I think the timeshares are called "Elliott at Vale de Lobo" and I do not know anything about the specifics of these units. I have been at the resort many times though and it is really nice. (My aunt owns a house at the complex but that is not a timeshare and again - I do not know how the timeshare units are.) I have seen timeshare resales at the complex for 5,000 Pound. To give you an idea - the resort has villas for sale in the 2,5-5 million Euro range.


----------



## lisastanton (Oct 21, 2008)

*Buy direct*

I am a currect owner at Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club which we have owned for 2 years and brought off plan.  My advice is to buy what you know, the resales maybe cheaper elsewhere like scotland or America but exchanging into Vilamoura unless you own there is not easy as its a small resort and extremely popular.  We also got an excellent deal upgrading,  which works out cheaper than Scotland in the long run. 


dickymint999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> New to this concept, attended our first presentation on a recent hoiday to Portugal. We were very impressed with the standard of holiday on offer although we do not think we can afford the £16 K for 7000 points 4800 points would be more realistic though.
> 
> We bought a 12 month membership so that we would have an opportunity to assess our finances and benefit from a 7 day 5 star holiday within 12 months. This 7 day holiday is subject to again attending the presentation, we are really interested in the vilamoura option, *would we be able to negotiate the buying price? What are your opinions on the price of circa £16K (sterling) for 7000 points and circa £13K (sterling) for 4800 points*. We have no issues with buying from the developers as we are new to this concept and previously were quite sceptical of the timeshare concept, however we are impressed with the "Hilton" name and the very high standard of room that we were shown during the presentation.
> ...


----------



## bgtsaluki (Nov 17, 2014)

My wife and I just returned from a week at the Vilamoura Property and could not have been happier.  Although we were off season and the weather was not as warm, we were coming from Belgium and it was a definite improvement.  We also went for golf and as there is a fantastic couse right next door to the property it more than met our needs.  The one BR are just right for a couple and I cannot possibly say enough nice things about teh Staff.  We are going to return again in April and I cannot wait for the time to get here.  If you have not visited the porperty it is well worth the trip and the surrounding area is quite lovely for food, wine, and tourism.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## joelisac (Nov 17, 2014)

Great to hear this.  We'll be there in June, 2015.  Can't wait.


----------



## bgtsaluki (Nov 18, 2014)

One more thing I forgot, there is a spa attached to the property.  It has many features which are provided free to HGVC members at the property.  Be sure to use it, very nice.  Also check in with the club reps in the lobby, Nicole and Beate, very informative and nice.


----------



## Juliewang (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,  i'm considering to buy on resale market 5000 points at HGVC home resort seaworld.  Seeing that HGVC has this affiliate resorts like vilamoura,  I wondered if is the same system. Just curious,  how it works?  With 5000 HGVC points can I book for 1week for 4 person in vilamoura?  There are extra fee to book HGVC affiliate resorts? Then is the same applied to resort like fiesta americana (México) or HGVC in new zealand ?


----------



## GT75 (Dec 7, 2016)

Juliewang said:


> Hi,  i'm considering to buy on resale market 5000 points at HGVC home resort seaworld.  Seeing that HGVC has this affiliate resorts like vilamoura,  I wondered if is the same system. Just curious,  how it works?  With 5000 HGVC points can I book for 1week for 4 person in vilamoura?  There are extra fee to book HGVC affiliate resorts? Then is the same applied to resort like fiesta americana (México) or HGVC in new zealand ?



I think that you would have been better served to have started a new thread with your question (since it really is a different question).     But, I will try to answer to the best of my abilities.     Hopefully, others will help.

Here are the HGVC rules - https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...6d3-b31a-088d544dae8a/HGV-Club-Rules-2016.pdf

The fees are on page 16 (for the current year anyway).   Basically, if you book your home resort/home week (12-9 month booking window for exact deeded room), it is free.     Anything else, you will need to pay a fee.

Basically, HGVC-Seaworld and Vilamoura are in the same system.    You can book both of them on-line.     That being said, Seaworld has good availability, not so for Vilamoura.     It appears that Vilamoura has limited availability.    I really don't know the reason for that.    Hopefully other members can address.

Fiesta Americana (FA) is a different timeshare company in Mexico.      They have some agreement with HGVC to share some inventory.     This can be terminated or extended at anytime (I assume on some yearly basis anyway).    {Hilton use to also have an agreement with Interwest (mainly in Canada).     That got terminated earlier this year}    With that understanding, you book FA using their HGVC points but will need to call in the reservation.    We have personally done this several times going to FA-Los Cabos (like past 3 years).    It is one of our favorites.    Please don't tell the others about this wonderful place.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Juliewang (Dec 7, 2016)

Very helpful and clear your answer.  As you can see,  I'm new in TUG (joined today) so I don't even know how TUG forum should I post my question.  Your answer helped me to take the decision of buying it, so thank you very much.  seems to be very expanded the travel possibility by HGVC.  as I will buy from resale market,  I didn't have salers presentation about how to use the points,  so,  I'm learning little by little.  Thanks again


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 8, 2016)

Juliewang said:


> Very helpful and clear your answer.  As you can see,  I'm new in TUG (joined today) so I don't even know how TUG forum should I post my question.  Your answer helped me to take the decision of buying it, so thank you very much.  seems to be very expanded the travel possibility by HGVC.  as I will buy from resale market,  I didn't have salers presentation about how to use the points,  so,  I'm learning little by little.  Thanks again



The availability at vilamoura is as stated very limited. If you require a full week you would need to own there. If you only require a few days you might get lucky sometimes. 

We are owners there and always book home week. The few years we don't use it we tend to release the week 40-50 days in advance. 

If you wish to stay there you need to own or talk with an owner who can book for you. 

Regards


----------



## GT75 (Dec 8, 2016)

Juliewang said:


> HGVC in new zealand ?



I forgot to address, I see that one property has recently been added, Anantara Vacation Club at Oak Shores in Queensland, NZ.   This also must be some agreement that HGVC has with Anantara Vacation Club.   I see that I would need also to call in this reservation.   I am not familiar with this vacation club nor place, so I can not be more helpful.     Again, maybe others can help with this location too.

If you haven't already taken the plunge, you may wish to become more familiar about how the system works before moving forward.


----------



## Juliewang (Dec 8, 2016)

OK thank you.  I'm still making homework to assure that package I want to buy is the most adequate.  But so far I have seen more pros than complains.  Seaworld is just  because is cheapier , with MF lower than most of HGVC resorts. Anyway,  no HGVC is near from I am (south America)  so it is same for me to purchase whatever resort unit.  Thank you


----------



## GT75 (Dec 8, 2016)

Juliewang said:


> OK thank you.  I'm still making homework to assure that package I want to buy is the most adequate.  But so far I have seen more pros than complains.  Seaworld is just  because is cheapier , with MF lower than most of HGVC resorts. Anyway,  no HGVC is near from I am (south America)  so it is same for me to purchase whatever resort unit.  Thank you



No problem, I am glad to help.   There is great information here on TUG and that is what it is here for.     I have learned so much from the people here.     You have already asked more questions than prior to my first purchase.      Personally, HGVC system works best at the HGVC properties.    Unfortunately for you, these are all mainly in the US (which will require the added cost of an international flight).

Another thing to think about is how many points to get.      This will all depend on how often you want to travel using the system and what size of room you reserve.     Personally,  we have upgraded our standards now while travelling to stay in at least a 1-bedroom if by ourselves but usually more because we are bringing friends along with us.     5K points isn't many points to work with, but you could "get your feet wet" so to speak and add more points later via another purchase, if necessary.


----------



## Ctlsleh (Jan 2, 2017)

Like others have said here, as a HGVC owner in Vilamoura, you need to own there as there is always limited availability and within  the 9 month booking window for a non owner you're unlikely to get availability in the peak summer months.

Note also that August is reserved for local Portuguese owners only


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2017)

OT: I have to wonder if this isn't the oldest thread with a recent post.
Begun in 2007, revived in 2014, and again in Dec. 2016. -- 9 1/2 years.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 3, 2017)

Ctlsleh said:


> Note also that August is reserved for local Portuguese owners only




Sorry but that is not true, I have booked an august week for next year and i'm not portuguese. Also it would'nt make sense if PT owners got that benefit over other owners.

regards


----------

